# No Fall For CO.



## bike5200 (Sep 4, 2007)

Found this news story and a thread backs it up

http://www.coloradoan.com/article/2...Snow+may+fall+on+Fort+Collins+later+this+week


----------



## Snow Day (Aug 23, 2008)

Pretty amazing stuff!


----------



## Snow Day (Aug 23, 2008)

They are expecting upwards of possibly 7" of Snow in the mountains and estes park!


----------



## rob_cook2001 (Nov 15, 2008)

The Mountains are getting it. I was in grand lake CO this weekend dirtbiking and it was 70 on Saturday. Now they have 4 inches. Thats Colorado LOL.


----------

